# article: Waymo’s Self-Driving Future Looks Real Now That the Hype Is Fading



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-driving-taxis-are-coming-to-more-u-s-cities
I think that the way that ants will be able to make a living in the autonomous era is to have the vehicle operating car costs be cheap enough relative to the cost of a new driverless car that they can eke out a margin. You might say that Uber slashing down drivers' rates is toughening them up for this upcoming era.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Please come here.

Though I am willing to travel just to try this even once!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

We got plenty of that self-driving hype from The Tomato.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

goneubering said:


> We got plenty of that self-driving hype from The Tomato. :wink:


Is he still around?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-driving-taxis-are-coming-to-more-u-s-cities
> I think that the way that ants will be able to make a living in the autonomous era is to have the vehicle operating car costs be cheap enough relative to the cost of a new driverless car that they can eke out a margin. You might say that Uber slashing down drivers' rates is toughening them up for this upcoming era.


HUMAN TOUCH 
Driver App.

Where HUMANS ARE STILL IMPORTANT !

CALL TODAY.

THE SERVICE COMPANY WITH SERVICE NOT ROBOTS !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...f-driving-taxis-are-coming-to-more-u-s-cities
> I think that the way that ants will be able to make a living in the autonomous era is to have the vehicle operating car costs be cheap enough relative to the cost of a new driverless car that they can eke out a margin. You might say that Uber slashing down drivers' rates is toughening them up for this upcoming era.


Not having to pay us doesnt get them out of having to outfit and upkeep those expensive cars does it?
The price of cars isnt likely to go down like tv sets in anyones lifetime.
They will never make it...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Is he still around?


Not that I know of but usually old trolls just grab a new pair of socks and keep on rolling.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Still haven't figured out who's gonna clean the cars


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mordred said:


> Still haven't figured out who's gonna clean the cars


" ROBOTS "

" FLYING ZOMBAS"


----------

